# Trouble



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello!

So have been having a bit of trouble lately get my shot to pull nicely. It is taking the water around 15-20 secs to even start drippig into the cup but after around 20-25 secs it flys through! Initially I thought the grind was too fine but the gushing at the end makes me think otherwise?

I would usually up dose but can't get anymore then 18.5g in my basket on the classic.

Any suggestions as to what might be going on? I haven't had this problem before and it could be that I am just struggling with the bean.... There is potentially so many reasons why this is happening! If anyone has any ideas please feel free to share!

Many thanks

Ben


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Have you tried coarsening the grind? It may be too fine then fracturing or channeling allowing a gush at the end.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

I did have a play around with t but maybe i didn't go quiet course enough, what you say about fracturing an channeling sounds very familiar so maybe this is the case! Many thanks


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Make sure you've got the distribution nailed and the tamping level too. What grinder are you using?


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Using a mazzer mini, Have pulled nice flowing shots on it for a while now it's just this latest bean that has tripped me up slightly!

Cheers


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Beanben said:


> Using a mazzer mini, Have pulled nice flowing shots on it for a while now it's just this latest bean that has tripped me up slightly!
> 
> Cheers


What bean are you using at the minute. Is it fresh enough?


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

I am using a washed Rwandan, I buy fresh coffee each week and use it after around 5 days rest! I don't think it's the coffee as it roasted by a very well respected roaster.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If the coffee isn't coming thro til that time it's more likely your grind is too fine as Neil suggested , try coarsening until coffee comes out 6-8 seconds

Baring that it could be that the pressure in the machine has dropped? Do you backflush and descale


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers, I will try and coursen it, I would hope that the pressure hasn't dropped! I back flush once every couple of weeks and descale every month or so.... Cheers again


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanben said:


> Cheers, I will try and coursen it, I would hope that the pressure hasn't dropped! I back flush once every couple of weeks and descale every month or so.... Cheers again


Sounds like you look after the machine

Sure it's as simple as coarsening the grind


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Great, will give that a go!! Thanks guys


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Had the same issue recently. I coarsened the grind and played about with tamp pressure and I'm on the way to sorting. (Took me ages to figure it out mind as I pretty much tried everything - backflushed, descaled - before lucking into the answer. Machine is now spotless too as a mini bonus). Good luck!


----------

